# Solved: The popups are back



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

A few days ago MFDnSC helped me get rid of a problem I was having with a rediculous amount of popups. The computer was working great for 4 days and now they are back again. I didn't do anything (visit any dangerous sites, download anything risky) to reinfect myself, so I have no idea how they are back.

This is the old thread.
http://forums.techguy.org/security/...ermittent-middle-something-2.html#post4595865

Everything seemed to be working just great and now more popups all of a sudden.

Here is a new HJT log. I believe the ~e5.0001 file is still running because it's a temporary file that runs with Battlefield 2, which crashed a moment ago.

labRes.dll was not there when I did a HJT log an hour ago.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/559294-all-games-randomly-minimizing-within.html

ogfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:37:42 PM, on 09/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Profiler\LWEmon.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\~e5.0001
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareBlock Class - {0A87E45F-537A-40B4-B812-E2544C21A09F} - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SCActiveBlock.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\labRes.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BootService] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\iiiigf.dll",realset
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: labRes - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\labRes.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\labRes.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BootService] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\iiiigf.dll",realset

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\iiiigf.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\labRes.dll*

 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *"Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved"* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*If able, copy everything on the Results window to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it on a note pad document. Save it on the desktop and post its contents in your next reply.

Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

Restart the computer and Test.

*Post a fresh Hijackthis log and let me know how is the computer doing?*


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you for the prompt reply.  

HijackThis is not removing the first O2 BHO "labRes.dll"... I keep checking it off, hitting Fix Checked, and it keeps coming back every time I scan with HJT. The O4 one is no longer shown in HJT.

Should I proceed with the OTMoveIt.exe instructions even though I can't remove it with Hijack This?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply.
> 
> HijackThis is not removing the first O2 BHO "labRes.dll"... I keep checking it off, hitting Fix Checked, and it keeps coming back every time I scan with HJT. The O4 one is no longer shown in HJT.
> 
> Should I proceed with the OTMoveIt.exe instructions even though I can't remove it with Hijack This?


Yes. You must delete the trojan first.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, so it's normal if it won't go away with HJT at the moment?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Ok, so it's normal if it won't go away with HJT at the moment?


Yes. Remove the files first.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks.  I am known to ask a lot of questions. Sorry if I am annoying.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Thanks.  I am known to ask a lot of questions. Sorry if I am annoying.


No problems. I am here to listen.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

It asked me to reboot during the process, so I let it, and here is a new HJT log. 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:35:26 PM, on 09/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareBlock Class - {0A87E45F-537A-40B4-B812-E2544C21A09F} - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SCActiveBlock.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: labRes - labRes.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: SpywareBlock Class - {0A87E45F-537A-40B4-B812-E2544C21A09F} - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SCActiveBlock.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

The rest of the log looks clear. *How is it doing?*


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok I did that. Here is a fresh HJT log.  Usually it takes a little bit for the popups to start, but things are working fine right now. If something comes up again, I'll post back with an update. Is there anything else I should do before I turn the computer off for the night? 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:46:01 PM, on 09/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: labRes - labRes.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan*. 

Only a few things, but it can be done later.

Congratulations.









Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Ugrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u1*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.
Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

*Create a Restore point*:

Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
In the System Restore dialog box, click *Create a restore point*, and then click *Next*. 
Type a description for your restore point, such as "After Cleanup", then click *Create*.

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*After a week of everything being perfectly fine, the popups have returned AGAIN. Like last time, I didn't do anything different. No sites, no downloading. I checked the date stamp of the new suspicious .dll and it appeared on my computer while I was innocently on Gmail and watching a Formula 1 video on YouTube. I previously updated Java and everything. WHY is this happening?*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:42:32 AM, on 14/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprFCE.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: labRes - labRes.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mprFCE - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mprFCE.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Install a Firewall:

Click *here* to download *Sygate*.

 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprFCE.dll
*

 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *"Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved"* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*If able, copy everything on the Results window to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it on a note pad document. Save it on the desktop and post its contents in your next reply.

Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

*Post a fresh Hijackthis log and let me know if the popups continue.*


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I am currently using Windows Firewall. If I should disable it, and use Sygate instead, I will certainly do that. Let me know. We will deal with this issue once I follow the rest of your instructions. Also, I am very behind with Windows Updates, so I will deal with those momentarily as well, once we clean the malware.  

Going to run OTMoveIt now. :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

:up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*Looks like I am reinfected AGAIN. *

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:19:22 PM, on 14/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lusenh.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: labRes - labRes.dll (file missing)
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: lusenh - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\lusenh.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mprFCE - mprFCE.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* :up:

Please download the latest version of *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop. If you have a previous version, remove that version from your computer.

Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
You will receive a message saying vundofix will close and re-open in a minute or less. Click *OK*
When VundoFix re-opens, click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click *OK*.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log.
*Note:* It is possible that *VundoFix* encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, *VundoFix* will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo *button" when VundoFix appears at reboot.

Download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* from *here* or *here* to your Desktop. Note: You must be logged onto an account with administrator privileges.

Close all applications and windows.
Double-click on *dss.exe *to run it, and follow the prompts.
When the scan is complete, two text files will open - *main.txt *<- this one will be maximized and *extra.txt *<-this one will be minimized
Copy (Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C) and paste (Ctrl+V) the contents of both, the *main.txt* and the *extra.txt* in your next reply.
If the files are too long, attach them to a reply:

Scroll down and click the [*Manage Attachments*] button
Browse to the following folder:
*C:\Deckard\System Scanner*

Click *Upload* to upload these files one by one
*Submit *your reply


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

In my C:\ directory, I have VundoFix.exe, VundoFix Backups, and a VundoFix .txt file. Just highlight them and select Delete, and install the new VundoFix to the Desktop?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> In my C:\ directory, I have VundoFix.exe, VundoFix Backups, and a VundoFix .txt file. Just highlight them and select Delete, and install the new VundoFix to the Desktop?


Yes!


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, will do. I am going to eat lunch and I will be back in about 10 or 15 minutes. Please check back then, as I will continue with the instructions as soon as I am done. Thank you for your help once again!


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Here are the 3 logs. And what looks like a popup ad that didn't load (a screenshot of it is attached with the IP address).

I undid DSS's modification of showing hidden folders and showing file extensions, just for personal preference (since I noticed the obvious change) but if you'd like I will change it back.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:05:39 PM, on 14/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe*
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp2A.tmp.dll*
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lusenh.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: labRes - labRes.dll (file missing)
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: lusenh - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\lusenh.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mprFCE - mprFCE.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\lusenh.dll
> 
> Registry keys to delete:
> ...


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log *.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\hgbhsegv

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\WINDOWS\eucxsfvd.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lusenh.dll deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\labRes deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\lusenh deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\mprFCE deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

*Let's play the "I'm infected again" game... something new is now here. Why on earth does it keep coming back? *

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:35:03 PM, on 14/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe*
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp2A.tmp.dll*
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jspcct.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: jspcct - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm getting popups from IP Addresses that can't be displayed, Broadcaster, Ameana, WinAntiVirus, and even my ISP.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan*

Download *WinPFind3U.exe *to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *WinPFind3u* on your desktop.

Open the *WinPFind3u* folder and double-click on WinPFind3U.exe to start the program.
In the *Processes* group click *All *
In the *Win32 Services *group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Driver Services *group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Registry* group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Files Created Within *group click *60 days *Make sure *Non-Microsoft only is UNCHECKED*
In the Files *Modified Within *group select *30 days *Make sure *Non-Microsoft only is CHECKED*
In the *File String Search *group select *Non-Microsoft*

Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file
Use the *Reply* button and attach the notepad file here *(Do not copy and paste in a reply, rather attach it to it).*


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Long time to complete? I was expecting hours, not five minutes. Here is the log.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Start *WinPFind3U*. Copy/Paste the information in the Quotebox below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the Run Fix button.



> [Kill Explorer]
> [Unregister Dlls]
> [Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
> < Run [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
> ...


The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. CLick the Ok button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. *Post that information back here along with a new WinPFind3u scan and a Hijackthis log, separately *(the Hijackthis can be pasted on the reply).

I will review the information when it comes back in.

Also let me know of any problems you encountered performing the steps above or any continuing problems you are still having with the computer.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Just before I start, will this reboot the computer? And this can be run in normal mode, I don't need to be in safe mode or anything, right? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Just before I start, will this reboot the computer? And this can be run in normal mode, I don't need to be in safe mode or anything, right? Just out of curiosity.


It will reboot the computer and should be ran in Normal Mode. :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok... just wanted to know because I'm playing along with the CanWest CanSpell spelling bee on TV and I'm entering my words in the online draw and I don't want to be offline for too long.  

Will run it now. :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Disaster. I did everything you said, it rebooted the computer, now when it loads Windows, not everything loads completely. All the desktop and system tray icons load, but it is stuck. I click on an icon but nothing happens. CPU usage is at 100% and then the task manager freezes. Everything is stuck and I can't do anything. 

I'm typing this message from another computer. Please help everything is worse. I can't use the computer AT ALL at the moment.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

After 30 minutes, I finally got it to do Start, Shut Down and I turned off the computer normally. Now things work, albeit slower (it seems).

Explorer killed successfully
[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\BootService deleted successfully.
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\rqolig.dll
C:\WINDOWS\rqolig.dll NOT unregistered.
C:\WINDOWS\rqolig.dll moved successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\jspcct deleted successfully.
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll NOT unregistered.
File move failed. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{6F61BA9A-5EA1-7903-5454-DCA081431490} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Brows er Helper Objects\{67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} deleted successfully.
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp2A.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp2A.tmp.dll NOT unregistered.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp2A.tmp.dll moved successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Brows er Helper Objects\{91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} deleted successfully.
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll NOT unregistered.
File move failed. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll scheduled to be moved on reboot.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 60 days]
C:\WINDOWS\fgiiii.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\giloqr.ini moved successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\rqolig.dll not found!
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll NOT unregistered.
File move failed. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll scheduled to be moved on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\REN2D.tmp moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\REN2E.tmp moved successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp2A.tmp.dll not found!
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
File C:\WINDOWS\fgiiii.ini not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\giloqr.ini not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\rqolig.dll not found!
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll NOT unregistered.
File move failed. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\jspcct.dll scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\REN2D.tmp not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\REN2E.tmp not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp2A.tmp.dll not found!
[File String Scan - Non-Microsoft Only]
File C:\WINDOWS\rqolig.dll not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp2A.tmp.dll not found!
[Empty Temp Folders]
C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\ -> emptied.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ -> emptied
RecycleBin -> emptied.
< End of log >
Created on 04/14/2007 20:13:15

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:50:00 PM, on 14/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jspcct - jspcct.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks like there is a new infection. More strange DLLs are back. They appeared while I was on TSG.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:56:25 PM, on 14/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe*
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisopy.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: cisopy - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cisopy.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jspcct - jspcct.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

*8dalejr.fan* 

We removed all Temp files, so it may seem slow until the CACHE is built. How a bout the popups?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Mmmm!, that just came in?

Run WinPFind3u once again and post its report.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

They haven't started yet but I assume they will since if you look at the second HJT log I just posted there are more DLLs. 

Why did my computer just not work for 30 minutes? Will it happen again? My computer was working badly before but never THAT badly. 

As soon as I go on the internet, I'm reinfected within 5 minutes.

We haven't been able to accomplish anything yet all day. It keeps coming back as a different name. Something is terribly wrong.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I am scared to eventually run another fix with WinPFind3U because of the way the system wouldn't load properly last time.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

*8dalejr.fan* 

When you are cleaning malware these things happens as you configuration may be hijacked by the malware.

They will continue to drop until we are able to identify the *dropper*. I wont submit another Fix unless it is necessary. Run WinpFind3u and post the report.

Also Download catchme.exe If you havent done so ( 25kB ) from *Here* to your desktop.

Double click the catchme.exe to run it.
Press Scan
When it finishes, if there are any files listed in the window, press zip to make a copy of any files to submit if we ask for it
It shall produce a log for you.
Open catchme.log and post its contents in a reply.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, I will do both of those things in the morning. :up:

I am also going to run a *Panda ActiveScan* because it has helped me in the past. I will post all the logs from everything I do for you to look over.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

:up: :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Panda ActiveScan log. Is the first one a false positive? Isn't that associated with my CD Burning software?

Incident Status Location

*Adware:Adware/Startpage.AOI Not disinfected c:\windows\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe * 
Adware:adware/exact.bargainbuddy Not disinfected c:\windows\msxct1.ini 
Adware:adware/cws Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Favorites\Fun & Games 
Adware:adware/ncase Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Bluestreak Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Hitbox Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Mediaplex Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Reliablestats Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Winantivirus Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Cookies\mikey [email protected][1].txt


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Here is a new WinPFind3 log. I put a "2" at the end to distinguish this one from the previous one. 

And here is a Catchme log... it did not find anything but I'm posting it anyways.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:44:45 AM, on 15/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp7.tmp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisopy.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BootService] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\vtttss.dll",realset
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: cisopy - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cisopy.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jspcct - jspcct.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I noticed that even though there is the bad DLL there, RunDll32.exe *isn't* running (which it always has been to get that darn DLL there) at the moment! Maybe if we get rid of it now, it won't reappear!


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

One minute I get a Knitting Class popup, then five minutes later there's porn popping up all over the computer.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I did a quick Trend Micro scan with the WINDOWS folder only and it found the following:

*C:\WINDOWS\rqonkl.dll *Quarantine Success
*C:\WINDOWS\vtttss.dll *Quaratine Fail

Both were "TROJ_NUWAR.BT"... what should I do about the one that failed? Use Killbox or something to delete it from Safe Mode?


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Now I ran a full scan. The following were found. All but the file mentioned before were quarantined.

*C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\WinPFind3u\MovedFiles\WINDOWS\rqolig.dll *Quarantine Success

*C:\Program Files\Hijack This\backups\backup-20070409-211506-748.dll *Quarantine Success

*C:\Program Files\Hijack This\backups\backup-20070409-211608-612.dll *Quarantine Success

*C:\WINDOWS\vtttss.dll *Quarantine Fail

*C:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles\WINDOWS\iiiigf.dll *Quarantine Success

*C:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles\WINDOWS\system32\labRes.dll *Quarantine Success


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop* if you haven't done so yet.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\Windows\System32\jspcct.dll
> C:\Windows\lknoqr.ini
> C:\Windows\rqonkl.dll
> ...


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log *

Also, please click *here* to download FindAWF.exe and save it to your desktop.

Double-click on the FindAWF.exe file to run it.
It will open a command prompt and ask you to "Press any key to continue".
Press any key and the FindAWF tool will begin scanning your computer for the infected AWF files and the backups the trojan created.
It may take a few minutes to complete so be patient.
When it is complete, it will open a text file in notepad called AWF.txt which will automatically be saved to your desktop or whatever location you ran the file from.
Come back here to this thread and copy and paste the contents of the AWF.txt file in your next reply.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Will do that right now. I'll report back in five minutes with an update.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\vlmibdnu

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\dudibvmr.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:



File C:\Windows\System32\jspcct.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\Windows\System32\jspcct.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Windows\System32\jspcct.dll
Status: 0xc0000034

File C:\Windows\lknoqr.ini deleted successfully.


File C:\Windows\rqonkl.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\Windows\rqonkl.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Windows\rqonkl.dll
Status: 0xc0000034

File C:\Windows\sstttv.ini deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\vtttss.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\cisopy.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\tmp1B.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\tmp7.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\tmp7F.tmp.dll deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:14:11 PM, on 15/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp76C.tmp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: cisopy - cisopy.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jspcct - jspcct.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*Before you look at this Find AWF report, I should mention that after I followed MFDnSC's instructions for this last time, I got rid of the BAD .exe's in the normal folder, replaced them with the GOOD ones from the BAK folder, but I didn't delete all of the BAK folders. Therefore, unless I'm reinfected, I have duplicate copies of the GOOD .exe's in both the normal directory and the BAK folder. *

Find AWF report by noahdfear ©2006

21504 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

21504 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

25600 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\keytool.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\kinit.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\klist.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ktab.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\orbd.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\pack200.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\policytool.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmid.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmiregistry.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\servertool.exe"

25600 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

26450 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

26450 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bak folders found
~~~~~~~~~~~

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\DELLAI~1\BAK

25/06/2003 11:29 AM 294,998 dlbabmgr.exe
1 File(s) 294,998 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\ITUNES\BAK

18/12/2004 12:20 AM 278,528 iTunesHelper.exe
1 File(s) 278,528 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\BAK

04/05/2005 04:12 PM 98,304 qttask.exe
1 File(s) 98,304 bytes

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\BAK

04/08/2004 03:56 AM 15,360 ctfmon.exe
1 File(s) 15,360 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\ACEGAIN\LIVEUP~1\BAK

31/12/2003 10:12 PM 417,792 LiveUpdate.exe
1 File(s) 417,792 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\BAK

08/10/2004 09:49 AM 131,072 mm_tray.exe
08/10/2004 09:49 AM 53,248 mmtask.exe
2 File(s) 184,320 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\BAK

25/11/2005 09:51 PM 819,262 pccguide.exe
1 File(s) 819,262 bytes

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DLA\BAK

06/08/2003 01:04 AM 114,741 tfswctrl.exe
1 File(s) 114,741 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\REAL\UPDATE~1\BAK

31/10/2004 08:21 AM 180,269 realsched.exe
1 File(s) 180,269 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONIC\UPDATE~1\BAK

13/02/2003 01:01 AM 155,648 sgtray.exe
1 File(s) 155,648 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\CREATIVE\SBAUDI~1\DVDAUDIO\BAK

30/09/2002 01:00 AM 45,056 CTDVDDet.EXE
1 File(s) 45,056 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\JAVA\JRE15~3.0_0\BIN\BAK

10/11/2005 02:03 PM 36,975 jusched.exe
1 File(s) 36,975 bytes

Duplicate files of bak directory contents
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

294998 Jun 25 2003 "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
294998 Jun 25 2003 "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\bak\dlbabmgr.exe"
278528 Dec 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
278528 Dec 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\iTunes\bak\iTunesHelper.exe"
98304 May 4 2005 "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe"
98304 May 4 2005 "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\bak\qttask.exe"
15360 Aug 4 2004 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe"
15360 Aug 4 2004 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bak\ctfmon.exe"
307200 Nov 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\liveupdate.exe"
417792 Dec 31 2003 "C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe"
417792 Dec 31 2003 "C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\bak\LiveUpdate.exe"
53248 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
53248 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\bak\mmtask.exe"
53248 Feb 15 2006 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Update\MMJB\mmtask.exe"
131072 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
131072 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\bak\mm_tray.exe"
135168 Feb 15 2006 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Update\MMJB\mm_tray.exe"
819262 Nov 25 2005 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
819262 Nov 25 2005 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\bak\pccguide.exe"
823358 Sep 15 2004 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PCC2005_1244\Setup\program files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin\pccguide.exe"
37152 Mar 10 2007 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe"
114741 Aug 6 2003 "C:\Program Files\Sonic\DLA\install\tfswctrl.exe"
114741 Aug 6 2003 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\bak\tfswctrl.exe"
180269 Oct 31 2004 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"
180269 Oct 31 2004 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\bak\realsched.exe"
155648 Feb 13 2003 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe"
155648 Feb 13 2003 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\bak\sgtray.exe"
45056 Sep 30 2002 "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
45056 Sep 30 2002 "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\bak\CTDVDDet.EXE"
83608 Mar 14 2007 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
36975 Nov 10 2005 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\bak\jusched.exe"

end of report


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Please download the Suspicious File Packer from *Here*. Extract its contents to the desktop. Open the *SFP* folder on your desktop and run the *SFP.EXE *file.

Copy and Paste the following bold locations into the Suspicious File Packer window:

*C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\keytool.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\kinit.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\klist.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ktab.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\orbd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\pack200.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\policytool.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmid.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmiregistry.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\servertool.exe*

Click on Continue to allow SFP to pack the file. This will generate a CAB archive on your desktop.

Click *Here* to upload the created CAB archive. 

Click on "New Topic"
Put your name, e-mail address, and this as the title: "*Suspicious File Packer*"
Put a link to this thread in the description box.
Then next to the file box, at the bottom, click the *browse* button, then navigate to CAB archive that was been created on your desktop.
The cab file will be called requested-files(*).cab (the * stands for the date and hour).
Click *Open*.
Click *Post*.

Download the enclosed folder and extract its contents to the desktop. It is a batch file to remove all bak folders. Once extracted, doubleclick on the *AWF_Fix.bat *file. The MSDOS Windows will be displayed for a second. That is Normal. Once done, run *Find AWF *again and post the report.

*Let me also see the Avenger report and a fresh Hijackthis log.*


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I will check the Hijackthis log now.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I keep getting popups with that "Page Can Not Be Displayed" (the one I posted a screenshot of before).

You say "Let me see the Avenger report." Do you mean FindAWF report? Or do I need to run Avenger again?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

1. Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp76C.tmp.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: cisopy - cisopy.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jspcct - jspcct.dll (file missing)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp76C.tmp.dll


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log * .


----------



## davidok1 (Jan 15, 2007)

This thing is the devil......... pretty much worse than any virus I've encountered. I strongly suspect we have the same infections.

I was thinking about resigning to fate and reformatting, if I done it at the start of this whole thing I would have been over with this whole thing 16 hours ago.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Let's keep this thread to my topic. Not to sound rude, but leave your issue for another thread. 

Did I do this right?
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?topic=3998.0


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I ran the batch file you gave me, it flashed for a split second, so I hope it did it's job.


Find AWF report by noahdfear ©2006


21504 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~



21504 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



25600 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\keytool.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\kinit.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\klist.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ktab.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\orbd.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\pack200.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\policytool.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmid.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmiregistry.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\servertool.exe"


25600 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



26450 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~



26450 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



bak folders found
~~~~~~~~~~~


Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\DELLAI~1\BAK

25/06/2003 11:29 AM 294,998 dlbabmgr.exe
1 File(s) 294,998 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\ITUNES\BAK

18/12/2004 12:20 AM 278,528 iTunesHelper.exe
1 File(s) 278,528 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\BAK

04/05/2005 04:12 PM 98,304 qttask.exe
1 File(s) 98,304 bytes

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\BAK

04/08/2004 03:56 AM 15,360 ctfmon.exe
1 File(s) 15,360 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\ACEGAIN\LIVEUP~1\BAK

31/12/2003 10:12 PM 417,792 LiveUpdate.exe
1 File(s) 417,792 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\BAK

08/10/2004 09:49 AM 131,072 mm_tray.exe
08/10/2004 09:49 AM 53,248 mmtask.exe
2 File(s) 184,320 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\BAK

25/11/2005 09:51 PM 819,262 pccguide.exe
1 File(s) 819,262 bytes

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DLA\BAK

06/08/2003 01:04 AM 114,741 tfswctrl.exe
1 File(s) 114,741 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\REAL\UPDATE~1\BAK

31/10/2004 08:21 AM 180,269 realsched.exe
1 File(s) 180,269 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONIC\UPDATE~1\BAK

13/02/2003 01:01 AM 155,648 sgtray.exe
1 File(s) 155,648 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\CREATIVE\SBAUDI~1\DVDAUDIO\BAK

30/09/2002 01:00 AM 45,056 CTDVDDet.EXE
1 File(s) 45,056 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\JAVA\JRE15~3.0_0\BIN\BAK

10/11/2005 02:03 PM 36,975 jusched.exe
1 File(s) 36,975 bytes


Duplicate files of bak directory contents
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

294998 Jun 25 2003 "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
294998 Jun 25 2003 "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\bak\dlbabmgr.exe"
278528 Dec 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
278528 Dec 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\iTunes\bak\iTunesHelper.exe"
98304 May 4 2005 "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe"
98304 May 4 2005 "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\bak\qttask.exe"
15360 Aug 4 2004 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe"
15360 Aug 4 2004 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bak\ctfmon.exe"
307200 Nov 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\liveupdate.exe"
417792 Dec 31 2003 "C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe"
417792 Dec 31 2003 "C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\bak\LiveUpdate.exe"
53248 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
53248 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\bak\mmtask.exe"
53248 Feb 15 2006 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Update\MMJB\mmtask.exe"
131072 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
131072 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\bak\mm_tray.exe"
135168 Feb 15 2006 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Update\MMJB\mm_tray.exe"
819262 Nov 25 2005 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
819262 Nov 25 2005 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\bak\pccguide.exe"
823358 Sep 15 2004 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PCC2005_1244\Setup\program files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin\pccguide.exe"
37152 Mar 10 2007 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe"
114741 Aug 6 2003 "C:\Program Files\Sonic\DLA\install\tfswctrl.exe"
114741 Aug 6 2003 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\bak\tfswctrl.exe"
180269 Oct 31 2004 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"
180269 Oct 31 2004 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\bak\realsched.exe"
155648 Feb 13 2003 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe"
155648 Feb 13 2003 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\bak\sgtray.exe"
45056 Sep 30 2002 "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
45056 Sep 30 2002 "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\bak\CTDVDDet.EXE"
83608 Mar 14 2007 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
36975 Nov 10 2005 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\bak\jusched.exe"


end of report


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*The C:\avenger.txt file was completely empty. Here is a new HJT log. *

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:04:13 PM, on 15/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Avenger cannot be empty. Also, make sure you submit a fresh FindAWF report.

1. 
Double-click on the FindAWF.exe file to run it.
It will open a command prompt and ask you to "Press any key to continue".
Press any key and the FindAWF tool will begin scanning your computer for the infected AWF files and the backups the trojan created.
It may take a few minutes to complete so be patient.
When it is complete, it will open a text file in notepad called AWF.txt which will automatically be saved to your desktop or whatever location you ran the file from.
Come back here to this thread and copy and paste the contents of the AWF.txt file in your next reply.

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp76C.tmp.dll


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log * .


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*I did attach a fresh AWF report last time, but here is another one. You would like me to run Avenger again? I did it last time, and there was a completely blank text document. I don't know why it did that. *

Find AWF report by noahdfear ©2006

21504 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

21504 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

25600 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\keytool.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\kinit.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\klist.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ktab.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\orbd.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\pack200.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\policytool.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmid.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmiregistry.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\servertool.exe"

25600 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

26450 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

26450 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bak folders found
~~~~~~~~~~~

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\DELLAI~1\BAK

25/06/2003 11:29 AM 294,998 dlbabmgr.exe
1 File(s) 294,998 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\ITUNES\BAK

18/12/2004 12:20 AM 278,528 iTunesHelper.exe
1 File(s) 278,528 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\BAK

04/05/2005 04:12 PM 98,304 qttask.exe
1 File(s) 98,304 bytes

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\BAK

04/08/2004 03:56 AM 15,360 ctfmon.exe
1 File(s) 15,360 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\ACEGAIN\LIVEUP~1\BAK

31/12/2003 10:12 PM 417,792 LiveUpdate.exe
1 File(s) 417,792 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~1\BAK

08/10/2004 09:49 AM 131,072 mm_tray.exe
08/10/2004 09:49 AM  53,248 mmtask.exe
2 File(s) 184,320 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\BAK

25/11/2005 09:51 PM 819,262 pccguide.exe
1 File(s) 819,262 bytes

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DLA\BAK

06/08/2003 01:04 AM 114,741 tfswctrl.exe
1 File(s) 114,741 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\REAL\UPDATE~1\BAK

31/10/2004 08:21 AM 180,269 realsched.exe
1 File(s) 180,269 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SONIC\UPDATE~1\BAK

13/02/2003 01:01 AM 155,648 sgtray.exe
1 File(s) 155,648 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\CREATIVE\SBAUDI~1\DVDAUDIO\BAK

30/09/2002 01:00 AM 45,056 CTDVDDet.EXE
1 File(s) 45,056 bytes

Directory of C:\PROGRA~1\JAVA\JRE15~3.0_0\BIN\BAK

10/11/2005 02:03 PM 36,975 jusched.exe
1 File(s) 36,975 bytes

Duplicate files of bak directory contents
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

294998 Jun 25 2003 "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
294998 Jun 25 2003 "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\bak\dlbabmgr.exe"
278528 Dec 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
278528 Dec 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\iTunes\bak\iTunesHelper.exe"
98304 May 4 2005 "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe"
98304 May 4 2005 "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\bak\qttask.exe"
15360 Aug 4 2004 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe"
15360 Aug 4 2004 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bak\ctfmon.exe"
307200 Nov 18 2004 "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\liveupdate.exe"
417792 Dec 31 2003 "C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe"
417792 Dec 31 2003 "C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\bak\LiveUpdate.exe"
53248 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
53248 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\bak\mmtask.exe"
53248 Feb 15 2006 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Update\MMJB\mmtask.exe"
131072 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
131072 Oct 8 2004 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\bak\mm_tray.exe"
135168 Feb 15 2006 "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Update\MMJB\mm_tray.exe"
819262 Nov 25 2005 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
819262 Nov 25 2005 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\bak\pccguide.exe"
823358 Sep 15 2004 "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\PCC2005_1244\Setup\program files\Trend Micro\PC-cillin\pccguide.exe"
37152 Mar 10 2007 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe"
114741 Aug 6 2003 "C:\Program Files\Sonic\DLA\install\tfswctrl.exe"
114741 Aug 6 2003 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\bak\tfswctrl.exe"
180269 Oct 31 2004 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"
180269 Oct 31 2004 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\bak\realsched.exe"
155648 Feb 13 2003 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe"
155648 Feb 13 2003 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\bak\sgtray.exe"
45056 Sep 30 2002 "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
45056 Sep 30 2002 "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\bak\CTDVDDet.EXE"
83608 Mar 14 2007 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
36975 Nov 10 2005 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\bak\jusched.exe"

end of report


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp76C.tmp.dll
> 
> Folders to delete:
> ...


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
*The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avenger's actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log * .


Double-click on the FindAWF.exe file to run it.
It will open a command prompt and ask you to "Press any key to continue".
Press any key and the FindAWF tool will begin scanning your computer for the infected AWF files and the backups the trojan created.
It may take a few minutes to complete so be patient.
When it is complete, it will open a text file in notepad called AWF.txt which will automatically be saved to your desktop or whatever location you ran the file from.
Come back here to this thread and copy and paste the contents of the AWF.txt file in your next reply.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Just before I go off and do that... Should there be 2 entries for MusicMatch Jukebox in that Avenger script you posted?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Just before I go off and do that... Should there be 2 entries for MusicMatch Jukebox in that Avenger script you posted?


You are too fast, *8dalejr.fan*.

It is fixed.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

:up:

Gonna go run that script in a few minutes (just finishing up some other work) and I'll post back. Hopefully it generates a report this time.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\gkjtkfad

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\wboigvmc.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp76C.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\iTunes\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\QuickTime\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\bak deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\bak deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Scan saved at 6:06:34 PM, on 15/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Find AWF report by noahdfear ©2006


21504 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~



21504 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



25600 byte files found
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\keytool.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\kinit.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\klist.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ktab.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\orbd.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\pack200.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\policytool.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmid.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\rmiregistry.exe"
25600 "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\servertool.exe"


25600 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



26450 byte files found
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~



26450 byte files sorted with strings
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



bak folders found
~~~~~~~~~~~


Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DLA\BAK

06/08/2003 01:04 AM 114,741 tfswctrl.exe
1 File(s) 114,741 bytes


Duplicate files of bak directory contents
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

37152 Mar 10 2007 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe"
114741 Aug 6 2003 "C:\Program Files\Sonic\DLA\install\tfswctrl.exe"
114741 Aug 6 2003 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\bak\tfswctrl.exe"


end of report


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Real-Time Scanning caught this. It appears to be in the System Restore point, so I guess it's not something new but rather an archive of something old that we already got rid of?

I hope we can finish this soon so we can flush the restore points. No popups for the last few hours *crosses fingers*.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

It has been a long day, hasn't it?

The log looks clear. The Findings are part of System Restore backup. We will take care of that shortly.

Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Folders to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DLA\BAK


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
*The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log * .


Double-click on the FindAWF.exe file to run it.
It will open a command prompt and ask you to "Press any key to continue".
Press any key and the FindAWF tool will begin scanning your computer for the infected AWF files and the backups the trojan created.
It may take a few minutes to complete so be patient.
When it is complete, it will open a text file in notepad called AWF.txt which will automatically be saved to your desktop or whatever location you ran the file from.
Come back here to this thread and copy and paste the contents of the AWF.txt file in your next reply.
Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

*Create a Restore point*:

Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
In the System Restore dialog box, click *Create a restore point*, and then click *Next*. 
Type a description for your restore point, such as "After Cleanup", then click *Create*.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Man has it ever. I'll go do those things right now... please check back in about 10 minutes and we can continue if there is more to do.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\qhjyxqkj

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Program Files\mtgerskp.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

Folder C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DLA\BAK deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:05:29 PM, on 15/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan*. 

I believe that took care of it. Congratulations.









The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

FindAWF only reported those Java things... nothing else. If you still need the log I will post it. :up: 

Just a quick question- I believe I have an old outdated version of Spybot. How would I go about removing that one and upgrading to a newer version? 

What is your opinion on Windows Defender?

You said we were going to discuss a new firewall... remember, I am using Windows Firewall but I guess it's not very effective. Could you help me disable that and get a new one set up?

And I will get on the Windows Updates as soon as I can, probably tomorrow.

Thanks for the help! :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> FindAWF only reported those Java things... nothing else. If you still need the log I will post it. :up:
> 
> Just a quick question- I believe I have an old outdated version of Spybot. How would I go about removing that one and upgrading to a newer version?
> 
> ...


The AWF has been fixed, no need for a log.

Go to Start->All Programs->Spybot Search and Destroy->Uninstall. You can download the latest from *here.*

Download *Sygate* and follow the prompts to install. There is no need to touch Windows Firewall. Sygate installation should take care of that.

Windows defender is a good application. You can keep it active, as well as the other antispyware tools.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Spybot seems very effective. I've attached a log for you to look at... I dunno, it may help you in the future helping someone else.  

I'm gonna go do the firewall thing now. :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I installed Sygate, then disabled Windows Firewall manually because it didn't do it itself, and my internet connection was completely killed. I had to remove Sygate and revert back to Windows Firewall to be able to use the internet. 

Sygate gave me tons of popups which I had no idea whether to allow/block and it killed my connection so I uninstalled it. I do not like it one bit.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

It depends also in the Antivirus. I have used AVG for years without a hinch. It also contains a Internet Security Firewall compatible with Windows. *Here is the link *should you wish to try. You will need to remove* Trend Micro *, which I believe has been compromised. *Trend Micro *has a firewall, but hasn't help you.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm using Trend Micro for the antivirus, not firewall. I didn't like their firewall either, so I was using Windows'.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> I'm using Trend Micro for the antivirus, not firewall. I didn't like their firewall either, so I was using Windows'.


:up: :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ready for some more fun? Looks like it's back even though I'm using an up to date antivirus, a firewall, Spyware Blaster, up to date Windows Updates, up to date Java, and all the other goodies you posted. No bad sites. No downloading. And here I am, infected a week later. The popups are back! 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:23:10 AM, on 23/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: ineteng - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ineteng.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

bump 

Gets really frustrating when the issue appears to be solved, and only comes back like clockwork a week later. 

Strange thing is the Internet was off, the computer was idling on the desktop, and I was watching the season finale of The Apprentice when the DLL downloaded itself.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Download the latest version of ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop.

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a *HiJackthis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, I ran the stuff. For some reason, it said to me IE isn't my default browser (when I tried to launch IE from the desktop) and would I like to make it my default browser. So I said Yes. Now I noticed that the Internet Explorer icon on my desktop is no longer a shortcut but the actual .exe for Internet Explorer. 

"Mikey Chrobok" - 07-04-23 17:19:34 Service Pack 2 
ComboFix 07-04-22.6V - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\"

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( V Log )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp247.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp247.tmp.dll

* * * POST RUN FILES/FOLDERS * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp247.tmp.dll
C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\Desktop.\internet explorer.lnk

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-03-23 to 2007-04-23 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-04-22 22:42	20,891	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll
2007-04-15 21:49 d--------	C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster
2007-04-15 20:03 d--------	C:\avenger
2007-04-15 07:49 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan
2007-04-14 13:56 d--------	C:\Deckard
2007-04-14 13:52 d--------	C:\VundoFix Backups
2007-04-09 13:21 d--------	C:\Program Files\SpeedFan
2007-04-05 15:17 d--------	C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2007-04-05 15:17 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2007-04-05 15:17 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-04-05 15:17 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-04-23 15:47	288	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvcstatebkp-{00000002-00000000-00000002-00001102-00000004-10031102}.dat
2007-04-23 15:47	288	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvcstate-{00000002-00000000-00000002-00001102-00000004-10031102}.dat
2007-04-23 15:05	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\hijack this
2007-04-15 18:03	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\quicktime
2007-04-15 18:03	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\itunes
2007-04-15 08:38	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\google
2007-03-17 09:43	292864	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
2007-03-11 08:31	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\wcpoints
2007-02-10 19:25	10022	--ahs----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kgygaavl.sys
2007-02-05 16:17	185344	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnphost.dll
2007-01-28 09:55	3417	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\ereg.dat

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}	C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}	C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
{5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB}	C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
{91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c}	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}	c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
{B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC}	C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"CTDVDDet"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Creative\\SBAudigy2\\DVDAudio\\CTDVDDet.EXE\""
"CTHelper"="CTHELPER.EXE"
"AsioReg"="\"REGSVR32.EXE\" /S CTASIO.DLL"
"dla"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dla\\tfswctrl.exe"
"StorageGuard"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Sonic\\Update Manager\\sgtray.exe\" /r"
"MMTray"="C:\\Program Files\\MUSICMATCH\\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\\mm_tray.exe"
"Dell AIO Printer A940"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Dell AIO Printer A940\\dlbabmgr.exe\""
"TkBellExe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\realsched.exe\" -osboot"
"AceGain LiveUpdate"="C:\\Program Files\\AceGain\\LiveUpdate\\LiveUpdate.exe"
"mmtask"="\"C:\\Program Files\\MUSICMATCH\\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\\mmtask.exe\""
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"pccguide.exe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Trend Micro\\Internet Security 2005\\pccguide.exe\""
"ATICCC"="\"C:\\Program Files\\ATI Technologies\\ATI.ACE\\cli.exe\" runtime -Delay"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.6.0_01\\bin\\jusched.exe\""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"Sonic RecordNow!"=""
"SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu"=" /L:ENG"
"Start WingMan Profiler"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shellexecutehooks]
"{57B86673-276A-48B2-BAE7-C6DBB3020EB8}"="AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5"
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"=""

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\ineteng

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa
Authentication Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0\0\0
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos\0msv1_0\0schannel\0wdigest\0\0
Notification Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ scecli\0\0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost]
LocalService	REG_MULTI_SZ Alerter\0WebClient\0LmHosts\0RemoteRegistry\0upnphost\0SSDPSRV\0\0
NetworkService	REG_MULTI_SZ DnsCache\0\0
rpcss	REG_MULTI_SZ RpcSs\0\0
imgsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ StiSvc\0\0
termsvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ TermService\0\0
HTTPFilter	REG_MULTI_SZ HTTPFilter\0\0
DcomLaunch	REG_MULTI_SZ DcomLaunch\0TermService\0\0

********************************************************************

catchme 0.3.660 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-04-23 17:23:23
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0

********************************************************************

Completion time: 07-04-23 17:23:29
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 07-04-23 17:23

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:25:04 PM, on 23/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ineteng - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ineteng.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
*The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avenger's actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log *


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Before I run off to do that, this popped up COMPLETELY out of the blue when I was composing a message with Gmail. Naturally I clicked Cancel, with then opened up a blank popup window that was unable to load. 

Never been prompted with the choice of whether to download adware before.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Before I run off to do that, this popped up COMPLETELY out of the blue when I was composing a message with Gmail. Naturally I clicked Cancel, with then opened up a blank popup window that was unable to load.
> 
> Never been prompted with the choice of whether to download adware before.


Do not download anything you don't recognize. Probably it is *Gmail* the culprit. Run the Avenger as requested above and post a Hijackthis log..

Whenever you receive a windows like this, cancel the download, then Right Click on the Page and select View Source. Copy and paste the Source page into a Notepad document and attach it to a reply. If the page is the culprit, there should be some related coding within.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi JS. 

I am sorry for not replying to this thread sooner. I have been busy with other things for the last few days.

Upon turning on the computer today, I experienced the following problems:
- Windows remained on the Welcome screen for unusually long
- When it came off there, it was stuck on my desktop background with no icons/taskbar
- It turns out *Explorer.exe wasn't running upon bootup for some reason *(I had to manually start it using the Task Manager  )

*Spybot S&D* has detected and removed *SmitFraud-C.Toolbar888*.

*Trend Micro* has detected the *Windows Animated Cursor Virus *(I must have missed that update to prevent the vulnerability CRAP  ) but was unable to do anything with it.

*Windows Defender* found nothing. Useless program. 

*I found this suspicious entry in MSCONFIG:*



> rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\cbxwwx.dll",realset


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:10:10 PM, on 26/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp256.tmp.dll*
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\cbxwwx.dll",realset*
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: ineteng - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ineteng.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe

I have several *Source Files* for you from the popup ads. Would you like them?

I will continue with the *Avenger* instructions once I type up an important document. I will need help removing these new infections.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

You are kind of sweet for Vundo.

1. Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp256.tmp.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\cbxwwx.dll",realset
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ineteng - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ineteng.dll

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\cbxwwx.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp256.tmp.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log *

Download McAfee SiteAdvisor from *here*.

*McAfee SiteAdvisor, *a plug-in for Internet Explorer and Firefox browsers, tests, analyzes and rates websites in detail for unsafe or annoying practices such as dangerous downloads, spamming, misuse of personal information and browser hijacking. This helps you sidestep possible identity theft or fraud traps. When searching with Google, Yahoo! or MSN, SiteAdvisor's easy-to-understand safety ratingsred (danger), yellow (information) or green (safe)appear next to search results.

Lets take a deeper look.

Download *WinPFind3U.exe *to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *WinPFind3u* on your desktop.

Open the *WinPFind3u* folder and double-click on WinPFind3U.exe to start the program.
In the *Processes* group click *All *
In the *Win32 Services *group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Driver Services *group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Registry* group click *Non-Microsoft *
In the *Files Created Within *group click *60 days *Make sure *Non-Microsoft only is UNCHECKED*
In the Files *Modified Within *group select *30 days *Make sure *Non-Microsoft only is CHECKED*
In the *File String Search *group select *Non-Microsoft*

Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file
Use the *Reply* button and attach the notepad file here *(Do not copy and paste in a reply, rather attach it to it).*


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I will do HJT and Avenger quickly right now, but leave McAfee SiteAdvisor and WPFind3U until I get home tomorrow. It's almost 11:30pm and I have to wake up at 6am tomorrow.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\smjxmnrp

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\WINDOWS\fmeiacyh.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\WINDOWS\cbxwwx.dll deleted successfully.

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp256.tmp.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp256.tmp.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp256.tmp.dll
Status: 0xc0000034

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ineteng.dll deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:25:58 PM, on 26/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ineteng - ineteng.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> I will do HJT and Avenger quickly right now, but leave McAfee SiteAdvisor and WPFind3U until I get home tomorrow. It's almost 11:30pm and I have to wake up at 6am tomorrow.


:up: :up:

Fix this one:

O20 - Winlogon Notify: ineteng - ineteng.dll (file missing)


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, I did that. Here is a new HJT log. I also installed the SiteAdvisor. Pretty cool. :up: :up:

Good night for now. Thanks for the help. 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:33:03 PM, on 26/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

WPFind3U log.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

1. Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\Windows\cbxyvs.dll
> C:\Windows\knnonn.ini
> C:\Windows\nircmd.exe
> ...


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply *along with a fresh HJT log *


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*The HJT log was from a fresh boot before I did anything. I don't understand why iexplore.exe would be running upon boot. *

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\dgclawcf

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Documents and Settings\pfihtpfq.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\Windows\cbxyvs.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\knnonn.ini deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\nircmd.exe deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\svyxbc.ini deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\xwwxbc.ini deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\jlefkyci.txt deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\tmp2.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\tmp4.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\tmp63.tmp.dll deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:55:06 PM, on 27/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
*c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe*
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Looks clear. *How is it going?*


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

It seems much better at the moment.  Is there anything else I should do (besides grab that MS update when it's completely clean)? And why was this infection coming back on what seemed like 1 week intervals if I was only on good sites like TSG/Google/Wikipedia, etc. I don't open spam or attachments in Gmail so there's no possible way I could have been infected through there.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Lets check for a rootkit.

Download this tool to your desktop:
http://www.uploads.ejvindh.net/rootchk.exe
Run the program. After a short time a logfile will turn up. Copy the contents of the log into the thread.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Clean. 

********************************* ROOTCHK-(25-04-07)-LOG, by ejvindh
27/04/2007 21:52:55.87

The rootkits that are detected by this tool were not found.

********************************* ROOTCHK-LOG-end

catchme 0.3.657 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-04-27 21:52:57
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> It seems much better at the moment.  Is there anything else I should do (besides grab that MS update when it's completely clean)? And why was this infection coming back on what seemed like 1 week intervals if I was only on good sites like TSG/Google/Wikipedia, etc. I don't open spam or attachments in Gmail so there's no possible way I could have been infected through there.


Everything looks clear. The source is unknown. Test it again for a few days, then get back to me.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

:up: :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Popups are back, and of course it's been a week since I first got reinfected the most recent time (last Monday).

You know what's scary? The new DLL which is causing the popups contains: the first letter of my last name, the month of my birthday, and the day of my birthday. 

Shouldn't my COMPLETE UP TO DATE Windows Updates, up to date Java, up to date Spyware Blaster, and all my other programs be preventing this???

Why the heck do I keep getting reinfected every week!?!?!?!?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:22:46 PM, on 30/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe*
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_7_24.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmpE.tmp.dll*
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\xxvtqn.dll",realset*
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: c_7_24 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\c_7_24.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Look at this!

Windows Defender RECOGNIZED these files downloading themselves onto the computer, knew they were making changes, and ALLOWED THEM TO DO SO!   

It didn't prompt me whether to refuse it, it didn't refuse access on it's own, it just said "Hey malicious files, come on in!"

What a useless program? Defender! That's what it calls itself! And it allows the malware to come?

Terrible. Microsoft should be ashamed of this useless product.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Download the enclosed folder. Save and extract its contents to the desktop. It is a batch file. Double click on the Search.bat file and post its report.

Post also a fresh *Hijackthis log*.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi JS. 

That program ran FAST. Here is a HJT log and the log from the batch file program is attached (it's quite long). :up:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:19:18 PM, on 30/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_7_24.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmpE.tmp.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\xxvtqn.dll",realset
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: c_7_24 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\c_7_24.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Set Explorer to view Hidden Files and Folders:

Right-click your Start button and go to "Explore".
Select Tools from the menu
Select Folder Options
Select the View tab
Click on Show all Files and Folders
Select *Apply to All Folders *| *Yes* | *Apply* |* OK*.
Please go here:
*The Spy Killer Forum*
Click on "New Topic"
Put your name, e-mail address, and this as the title: "*Suspicious files*"
Put a link to this thread in the description box.
Then next to the file box, at the bottom, click the *browse* button, then navigate to this file:

*C:\Windows\System32\DVCStateBkp-{00000002-00000000-00000002-00001102-00000004-10031102}.dat*

Click *Open*.
Press the more attachments button .
click the *browse* button, then navigate to this file:

*C:\Windows\System32\DVCState-{00000002-00000000-00000002-00001102-00000004-10031102}.dat*

When all the files are listed in the window Click *Post*.
Set Explorer to Defaults:

Right-click your Start button and go to "Explore".
Select Tools from the menu
Select Folder Options
Select the View tab
Click on Restore Defaults
Select *Apply to All Folders *| *Yes* | *Apply* |* OK*.

Use the avenger on these:



> Files to delete:
> C:\Windows\System32\c_7_24.dll
> C:\Windows\xxvtqn.dll
> C:\Windows\System32\tmpE.tmp.dll


Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_7_24.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmpE.tmp.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\xxvtqn.dll",realset
O20 - Winlogon Notify: c_7_24 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\c_7_24.dll

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Post a fresh log.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Link to thread:
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?topic=4085.new#new

Will run Avenger and HJT next. :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\mqrmmxmh

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\cnenfyeo.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\Windows\System32\c_7_24.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\xxvtqn.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\tmpE.tmp.dll deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

New nasties are back. 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:25:43 PM, on 30/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe*
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctlvps.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmpE.tmp.dll (file missing)*
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: ctlvps - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ctlvps.dll*
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: c_7_24 - c_7_24.dll (file missing)*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Windows Defender prompted me about this file:
C:\WINDOWS\cbxwxx.dll

It wanted to make changes to my system. I told it to DENY the changes, so it did, but the file still remains on the system. Perhaps that should be destroyed with Avenger later?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run Search.bat again and attach the log to a reply.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Here is a new Search.bat log.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Rename C:\Program Files\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe to Mypoppy.exe. Double click on Mypoppy.exe and post the log.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Hope I did that right. 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:35:22 PM, on 30/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctlvps.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmpB.tmp.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ctlvps - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ctlvps.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: c_7_24 - c_7_24.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctlvps.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmpB.tmp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ctlvps - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ctlvps.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: c_7_24 - c_7_24.dll (file missing)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Run the Avenger on these:



> Files to delete:
> C:\Windows\System32\ctlvps.dll
> C:\Windows\System32\tmpB.tmp.dll
> C:\Windows\System32\ctlvps.dns


*Run Mypoppy.exe and post a fresh log.*


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Are you having problems downloading security updates from Microsoft? Go to Windows Updates and check:

http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

No; I have all the latest security updates from Microsoft installed.  

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\dubivfvh

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Documents and Settings\nnyfxmdo.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at c:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\Windows\System32\ctlvps.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\tmpB.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\Windows\System32\ctlvps.dns deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Uh oh. Reinfected again while posting HERE on TSG. 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:08:29 PM, on 30/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe*
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSClib.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ctlvps - ctlvps.dll (file missing)
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: MSClib - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MSClib.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* from *here* or *here* to your Desktop. Note: You must be logged onto an account with administrator privileges.

Close all applications and windows.
Double-click on *dss.exe *to run it, and follow the prompts.
When the scan is complete, two text files will open - *main.txt *<- this one will be maximized and *extra.txt *<-this one will be minimized
Copy (Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C) and paste (Ctrl+V) the contents of both, the *main.txt* and the *extra.txt* in your next reply.
If the files are too long, attach them to a reply:

Scroll down and click the [*Manage Attachments*] button
Browse to the following folder:
*C:\Deckard\System Scanner*

Click *Upload* to upload these files one by one
*Submit *your reply


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

For some reason, DSS *only generated a main.txt*. There was no extra.txt created that was minimized, nor was there one to be found in the System Scanner folder.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Fix these in Hijackthis:

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSClib.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ctlvps - ctlvps.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MSClib - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MSClib.dll

Run the avenger on these:



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSClib.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\cbxwxx.dll


Post a fresh log.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Tighten your security. To find out how, you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I will continue with the Avenger and HJT instructions in a moment, but I am now experiencing a new, very serious error.

*Windows Explorer has encountered an error and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.... *

Then I guess explorer.exe restarts itself and Windows Defender disappears from the System Tray as this happens.

Has the malware messed with explorer.exe??? 

*Is this because of the malware or should I open a new thread about this issue?*


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Run the enclosed batch file and post the report it will produced and a fresh *Hijackthis* log. The batch file will open an MSDOS window for a few minutes. That is normal.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I was out for a few minutes. Shall I run the batch file before or after running Avenger?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> I was out for a few minutes. Shall I run the batch file before or after running Avenger?


I thought it was done. Run the Avenger first and after a restart, run the batchfile and Hijackthis.

I'll be back this evening.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, I'll do that now and post all the logs for you. :up: 

I notice that if I run HJT, then Avenger, and then HJT again (without fixing anything the second time), I will have several registry entries with "file missing" (because we got rid of them with Avenger).

It seems at that point in time I'm most vulnerable for reinfection, since the registry entry is still there but the file is missing. A new file plops itself into place right away, and I'm reinfected once again.

After running Avenger, should I rescan with HJT and terminate what's left of the things that I ticked off before running Avenger (the ones with "File Missing")?


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*Here is the Avenger log.*

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\xtsbymok

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Documents and Settings\kiabuday.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSClib.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\cbxwxx.dll deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*Here are the other logs you wanted. I'm not sure if this means anything, but in the GetFileLocation report, it lists the file that supposedly is faulting to cause my explorer.exe to crash as per the screenshot I posted earlier on this page.*

"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\msvcrt.dll" 323072 16/07/2003 04:36 PM 
"C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt.dll" 343040 04/08/2004 03:56 AM 
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll" 343040 04/08/2004 03:56 AM 
"C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.0.0_x-ww_2726e76a\msvcrt.dll" 322560 16/07/2003 04:20 PM 
"C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.10.0_x-ww_d8862ba3\msvcrt.dll" 323072 16/07/2003 04:20 PM 
"C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.CPlusPlusRuntime_6595b64144ccf1df_7.0.2600.2180_x-ww_b2505ed9\msvcrt.dll" 343040 04/08/2004 03:57 AM

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:38:27 PM, on 01/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MSClib - MSClib.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Never mind about the Explorer error. You had a trojan when it happened. The *msvcrt.dll* file is legit on size and date.

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O20 - Winlogon Notify: MSClib - MSClib.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

The rest look clear.

Test the computer.* Let me know how it goes.*


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Follow Tony Klein's advice and have your security tight.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*Before I had a chance to run HJT again, it looks like I am reinfected.  *

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:05:37 PM, on 02/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\algvwr.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: algvwr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MSClib - MSClib.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Yes you are.

Download the latest version of ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop.

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*

Download the latest version of *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*.
Choose your usual account.

 Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
 Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
 It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot. 
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
 When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
 Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
 Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sorry, haven't had a chance to work to fix this in the last few days. I will proceed with the ComboFix and SDFix instructions tomorrow. :up: :up: *

I should also let you know that Windows Defender blocked the following files from performing their function and adding entries or whatever, but nonetheless they are present on the computer.



> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp255.tmp.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\iifdee.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp272.tmp.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\hgfedd.dll
> ...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Blast them with Avenger:



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp255.tmp.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\iifdee.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp272.tmp.dll
> ...


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

What order do you want me to run ComboFix/SDFix/Avenger?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run the Avenger first to eliminate those nasties, then the other two, in any order.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

:up: :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Run Avenger on these too?

C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp19.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\jkjjkh.dll


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Good morning JS. 

CPU usage shot up to 100% out of the blue just now and won't go down. Explorer.exe and System are using it up. Temperature is now at 65°C because of this.

I right clicked on my desktop by accident, it went blank, and Explorer.exe restarted. CPU usage is low.



Event Viewer said:


> The shell stopped unexpectedly and Explorer.exe was restarted.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Those Windows Explorer errors are back.



> Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module msvcrt.dll, version 7.0.2600.2180, fault address 0x00037fd4.


I'd like to do the Avenger now if you tell me to include that second batch of files.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Those Windows Explorer errors are back.
> 
> I'd like to do the Avenger now if you tell me to include that second batch of files.


By all means, then let me see a Combofix log.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I believe your Antivirus has been compromised, specially when the *AWF* trojan was found in your computer. I want you to try this:

Remove *Tren Micro *from your computer, then remove the following folder in Safe Mode:

C:\Program Files\*Trend Micro*

Once done, download and install this excellent and FREE anti-virus program:

Please download *Active Virus Shield *(powered by Kaspersky) and save it to your desktop.

Please remember to register for your Activation Code using a legitimate email address.
Double-click avs.msi to run the installer, but please uncheck "Install Security Toolbar" during the installation process:











Then please update the program and run a systemwide scan. Allow it to neutralize all that it finds.
When done, launch Active Virus Shield's main window.











Click the Scan button on the left, and then click Detected.











In the ensuing window, click the Save As button to save a copy of the log.
Copy and paste that log in your next reply.
Note: You must only use 1 (one) AV at a time because if you have 2 or more AVs running at the same time, they will conflict with each other and make your security less reliable.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd rather not remove Trend Micro since it expires in a month or two and we paid to use it. :up: 

I do not have a better firewall than what's built into Windows. If you could help me shut off Windows Firewall and install and configure Zone Alarm, that would be great. Sygate was a disaster last time.

I should also let you know that for the past two years, I've had to disable Trend Micro IMMEDIATELY before shut down, and activate it IMMEDIATELY upon bootup. If I left it running, it would cause my system to freeze for whatever reason.

I promise you that when my Trend Micro expires, I will use the product you mentioned. But for now, since we paid for it, I would like to keep it.

:up: :up:

EDIT: I'll consult my mom and see what she thinks. If she gives me the OK, I'll will remove Trend Micro.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm going to run this script with Avenger right now.



> Files to delete:
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp255.tmp.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\iifdee.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp272.tmp.dll
> ...


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\tkcthydt

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Program Files\jjpxpdgt.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp255.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\iifdee.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp272.tmp.dll deleted successfully.


File C:\WINDOWS\hgfedd.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\hgfedd.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\hgfedd.dll
Status: 0xc0000034

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp27A.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\qommml.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp19.tmp.dll deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\jkjjkh.dll deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I guess we didn't get rid of the bolded DLL that's causing the latest batch of popups (since it wasn't in the script you gave me).

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:42:42 PM, on 05/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\algvwr.dll*
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
*O20 - Winlogon Notify: algvwr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MSClib - MSClib.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

"Mikey Chrobok" - 07-05-05 13:45:01 Service Pack 2 
ComboFix 07-04-22.6V - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\"

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-04-05 to 2007-05-05 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-05-05 13:40 d--------	C:\avenger
2007-05-02 15:04	22,110	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\algvwr.dll
2007-04-29 13:38	0	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat
2007-04-29 13:35 d--------	C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies
2007-04-29 13:19	745,472	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\ntuser.dat
2007-04-29 13:19	7,602,176	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\ntuser.dat
2007-04-26 23:29 d--------	C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor
2007-04-26 23:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\APPLIC~1\SiteAdvisor
2007-04-26 23:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\APPLIC~1\SiteAdvisor
2007-04-26 23:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SiteAdvisor
2007-04-26 23:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\McAfee
2007-04-26 15:19 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2007-04-15 21:49 d--------	C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster
2007-04-15 07:49 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan
2007-04-14 13:56 d--------	C:\Deckard
2007-04-14 13:52 d--------	C:\VundoFix Backups
2007-04-09 13:21 d--------	C:\Program Files\SpeedFan
2007-04-05 15:17 d--------	C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2007-04-05 15:17 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2007-04-05 15:17 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-04-05 15:17 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-05-05 13:42	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\hijack this
2007-05-05 13:39	288	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvcstatebkp-{00000002-00000000-00000002-00001102-00000004-10031102}.dat
2007-05-05 13:39	288	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvcstate-{00000002-00000000-00000002-00001102-00000004-10031102}.dat
2007-04-29 14:00	--------	d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\APPLIC~1\u3
2007-04-15 18:03	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\quicktime
2007-04-15 18:03	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\itunes
2007-04-15 18:03	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\dell aio printer a940
2007-04-15 08:38	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\google
2007-03-17 09:43	292864	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
2007-03-11 08:31	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\wcpoints
2007-03-08 11:36	577536	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
2007-03-08 11:36	40960	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
2007-03-08 11:36	281600	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
2007-03-08 09:47	1843584	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
2007-02-10 19:25	10022	--ahs----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\kgygaavl.sys
2007-02-05 16:17	185344	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnphost.dll

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}	C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
{089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215}	C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}	C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
{5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB}	C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
{91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c}	C:\WINDOWS\system32\algvwr.dll
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}	c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
{B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC}	C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"CTDVDDet"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Creative\\SBAudigy2\\DVDAudio\\CTDVDDet.EXE\""
"CTHelper"="CTHELPER.EXE"
"AsioReg"="\"REGSVR32.EXE\" /S CTASIO.DLL"
"dla"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dla\\tfswctrl.exe"
"StorageGuard"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Sonic\\Update Manager\\sgtray.exe\" /r"
"MMTray"="C:\\Program Files\\MUSICMATCH\\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\\mm_tray.exe"
"Dell AIO Printer A940"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Dell AIO Printer A940\\dlbabmgr.exe\""
"TkBellExe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\realsched.exe\" -osboot"
"AceGain LiveUpdate"="C:\\Program Files\\AceGain\\LiveUpdate\\LiveUpdate.exe"
"mmtask"="\"C:\\Program Files\\MUSICMATCH\\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\\mmtask.exe\""
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"pccguide.exe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Trend Micro\\Internet Security 2005\\pccguide.exe\""
"ATICCC"="\"C:\\Program Files\\ATI Technologies\\ATI.ACE\\cli.exe\" runtime -Delay"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.6.0_01\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"Windows Defender"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Windows Defender\\MSASCui.exe\" -hide"
"SiteAdvisor"="C:\\Program Files\\SiteAdvisor\\6066\\SiteAdv.exe"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"Sonic RecordNow!"=""
"SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu"=" /L:ENG"
"Start WingMan Profiler"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shellexecutehooks]
"{57B86673-276A-48B2-BAE7-C6DBB3020EB8}"="AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5"
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"=""

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\algvwr
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\MSClib

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa
Authentication Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0\0\0
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos\0msv1_0\0schannel\0wdigest\0\0
Notification Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ scecli\0\0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost]
LocalService	REG_MULTI_SZ Alerter\0WebClient\0LmHosts\0RemoteRegistry\0upnphost\0SSDPSRV\0\0
NetworkService	REG_MULTI_SZ DnsCache\0\0
rpcss	REG_MULTI_SZ RpcSs\0\0
imgsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ StiSvc\0\0
termsvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ TermService\0\0
HTTPFilter	REG_MULTI_SZ HTTPFilter\0\0
DcomLaunch	REG_MULTI_SZ DcomLaunch\0TermService\0\0

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job

********************************************************************

catchme 0.3.660 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-05-05 13:48:49
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0

********************************************************************

Completion time: 07-05-05 13:48:55
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 07-05-05 13:48
C:\ComboFix2.txt ... 07-04-23 17:23


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Windows Explorer is continuing to crash.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Going to run the SDFix now.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

SDFix: Version 1.82

Run by Mikey Chrobok - 05/05/2007 - 15:46:26.65

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Below files will be copied to Backups folder then removed:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\G8AKPD~1.HTM - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\tmp25D.tmp.exe - Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\abc123.pid - Deleted

Removing Temp Files

ADS Check:

Checking if ADS is attached to system32 Folder 
C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

Checking if ADS is attached to svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Backups Folder: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Checking For Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ESD\DLMCleanup.exe
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Firaxis Games\Sid Meiers SimGolf\go_ez.exe
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Firaxis Games\Sid Meiers SimGolf\Sid Meier's SimGolf_EZ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\KGyGaAvL.sys
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\Mommy's Work\~WRL0935.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\Mommy's Work\~WRL2703.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Business\~WRL3360.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL0003.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL0004.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL0134.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL1113.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL2123.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL2346.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL2556.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL2622.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Desktop\School Work\Grade 10 Work\Civics\~WRL2670.tmp
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\Quarantine\22C.tmp
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\Quarantine\24D.tmp
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\Quarantine\270.tmp
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\Quarantine\2A1.tmp

Finished


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:55:03 PM, on 05/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\algvwr.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: algvwr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MSClib - MSClib.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*Windows Defender picked up these two nasties. The second one came up after running SDFix. Should we blast them with Avenger?*



> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp25D.tmp.dll
> C:\WINDOWS\nnonmm.dll


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*The following files repeatedly recreate themselves in the %temp% folder.*



> abc123.pid
> pcf1.tmp
> tmpX.tmp (where X is a random number)


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*Ad-Aware SE *detected *C:\WINDOWS\nnonmm.dll* as *WIN32.TROJAN.AGENT*.



> WIN32.TROJAN.AGENT
> »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
> obj[0]=Process : C:\WINDOWS\nnonmm.dll
> obj[11]=Regkey : software\araf15


It apparently quarantined and deleted the file.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I am sick of all these Winfixer, Winantivirus, Broadcaster, Amaena, and porn popups.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Forgive me for interrupting but I think you'll find there are a couple of driver services that are reloading this infection.

Please run WinpFind3u again but this time with the following settings:


In the *Processes * group click *ALL* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *ALL* 
In the *Registry * group click *ALL* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *60 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *UNCHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group select *ALL*
in the Additional scans sections please press select *ALL* 
Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file but click on the "Format" menu and make sure that "word wrap" is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.
Upload the report as an attachment please.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi* Cookiegal*. 

In the Additional Scans section, I know you want me to hit Select All, but should the Non-Microsoft only be CHECKED or UNCHECKED?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Unchecked please.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi *Cookiegal*. 

Here is the log in zipped format, since it was too big to attach.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program. Copy and paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the Run Fix button. The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

Post the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log) back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill Explorer]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Driver Services - All]
YN -> (gxkwfuwm) gxkwfuwm [Kernel | Boot | Stopped] -> %System32%\drivers\ulfcjfda.sys
[Registry - All]
< Winlogon\Notify settings [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\
YY -> algvwr -> %System32%\algvwr.dll
YN -> MSClib -> MSClib.dll
YN -> WRNotifier -> WRLogonNTF.dll
< BHO's > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YY -> {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} [HKLM] -> %System32%\algvwr.dll [Reg Data - Value does not exist]
[Registry - Additional Scans - All]
< Uninstall List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\
YN -> Viewpoint Manager -> Viewpoint Manager (Remove Only)
YN -> ViewpointMediaPlayer -> Viewpoint Media Player
[Files/Folders - Created Within 60 days]
NY -> ddefgh.ini -> %SystemRoot%\ddefgh.ini
NY -> eedfii.ini -> %SystemRoot%\eedfii.ini
NY -> hkjjkj.ini -> %SystemRoot%\hkjjkj.ini
NY -> lmmmoq.ini -> %SystemRoot%\lmmmoq.ini
NY -> mmnonn.ini -> %SystemRoot%\mmnonn.ini
NY -> nqtvxx.ini -> %SystemRoot%\nqtvxx.ini
NY -> xxwxbc.ini -> %SystemRoot%\xxwxbc.ini
NY -> algvwr.dns -> %System32%\algvwr.dns
NY -> atiicdxx.dat -> %System32%\atiicdxx.dat
NY -> tmp25D.tmp.dll -> %System32%\tmp25D.tmp.dll
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
NY -> ddefgh.ini -> %SystemRoot%\ddefgh.ini
NY -> eedfii.ini -> %SystemRoot%\eedfii.ini
NY -> hkjjkj.ini -> %SystemRoot%\hkjjkj.ini
NY -> lmmmoq.ini -> %SystemRoot%\lmmmoq.ini
NY -> mmnonn.ini -> %SystemRoot%\mmnonn.ini
NY -> nqtvxx.ini -> %SystemRoot%\nqtvxx.ini
NY -> xxwxbc.ini -> %SystemRoot%\xxwxbc.ini
NY -> algvwr.dll -> %System32%\algvwr.dll
NY -> algvwr.dns -> %System32%\algvwr.dns
NY -> tmp25D.tmp.dll -> %System32%\tmp25D.tmp.dll
[File String Scan - All]
NY -> UpackByDwing , MZKERNEL32.DLL , -> %System32%\tmp25D.tmp.dll
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please refresh your browser as I had to edit the fix.

The board software puts spaces where they shouldn't be so I put code tags which work fine.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Explorer killed successfully
[Driver Services - All]
Service gxkwfuwm stopped successfully.
[Registry - All]
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\algvwr deleted successfully.
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll NOT unregistered.
File move failed. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\MSClib deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} deleted successfully.
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll NOT unregistered.
File move failed. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll scheduled to be moved on reboot.
[Registry - Additional Scans - All]
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Viewpoint Manager deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\ViewpointMediaPlayer deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 60 days]
C:\WINDOWS\ddefgh.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\eedfii.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\hkjjkj.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\lmmmoq.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\mmnonn.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\nqtvxx.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\xxwxbc.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dns moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\atiicdxx.dat moved successfully.
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp25D.tmp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp25D.tmp.dll NOT unregistered.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp25D.tmp.dll moved successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
File C:\WINDOWS\ddefgh.ini not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\eedfii.ini not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\hkjjkj.ini not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\lmmmoq.ini not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\mmnonn.ini not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\nqtvxx.ini not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\xxwxbc.ini not found!
DllUnregisterServer procedure not found in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll NOT unregistered.
File move failed. C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dll scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\algvwr.dns not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp25D.tmp.dll not found!
[File String Scan - All]
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tmp25D.tmp.dll not found!
[Empty Temp Folders]
C:\DOCUME~1\MIKEYC~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\ -> emptied.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mikey Chrobok\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ -> emptied
RecycleBin -> emptied.
< End of log >
Created on 05/05/2007 19:05:32


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:09:52 PM, on 05/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: algvwr - algvwr.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

My Memory Usage in the Task Manager is down about 100Mb. :up: :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {91b28f07-b163-4f9c-a35a-3ba54ffc816c} - (no file)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: algvwr - algvwr.dll (file missing)*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:36:07 PM, on 05/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That did the trick.  

I have not read through the entire thread so I don't know if there are other things that need addressing or not.

I'll ask JSntgRvr to finish this up with you.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Before you go, I'd like to thank you for your help. :up: 

Anything you recommend me to do to prevent this from happening again? The things JS suggested didn't do much, unless we didn't completely remove the problem at the time. 

Was the stuff we got rid of tonight here from the beginning?


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

And Cookie, what was this?



> Service gxkwfuwm


Because lately, my Event Viewer has been reporting this ever since I became infected. The message still remains (it apparently adds this to the Event Viewer upon bootup)...



> The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load:
> gxkwfuwm


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Finally, would getting a better firewall (instead of Windows Firewall) prevent this? 

I'd like to try ZoneAlarm if we have to, since Sygate infuriated me when I tried to use it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is the service that was reloading the Vundo infection.

Go to *Start*- *Run * type in *CMD *and click OK. The MSDOS window will be displayed. At the prompt type the following:

*SC Stop gxkwfuwm *

Then press Enter

Type:

*SC Delete gxkwfuwm*

Then press Enter


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Can this be done from Normal mode? 

And one space between each of the words?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You definitely need a Third Party firewall as the XP one only blocks incoming. I would recommend Zone Alarm.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Can this be done from Normal mode?
> 
> And one space between each of the words?


Yes, normal mode is fine. Copy and paste it so it's exact. The spaces are needed.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Could you help me configure it?... since when I had to download Sygate, it immediately killed my internet connection. I would get a Page Cannot Be Displayed. I had to remove it and switch back to Windows Firewall to be able to access TSG.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't you have a firewall with your Trend suite?


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Ok, I did the CMD thing. 

After the first command, it said that the service had not been started. After the second command, it said the service has been deleted. :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> Don't you have a firewall with your Trend suite?


The Trend one was terrible. It didn't do much and was such a resource hog. Also, I believe it was causing BSOD's because since I disabled it, downloaded SP2 and used Windows Firewall, I haven't had one since (even though it shows it is running in Task Manager it IS disabled).

As soon as my subscription expires, I'm ditching Trend Micro and never going back.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Could you help me configure it?... since when I had to download Sygate, it immediately killed my internet connection. I would get a Page Cannot Be Displayed. I had to remove it and switch back to Windows Firewall to be able to access TSG.


They are a pain at first because of the alerts and you don't always know what to allow and what not to allow. I don't actually have it now but have used it in the past. I'll do what I can to help with it but you should start a new thread for that as this one has gone on long enough.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I did this morning.  
http://forums.techguy.org/security/569891-please-help-me-download-configure.html


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for your assistance, *Cookie*. :up:

*8dalejr.fan*, how is it going as far as popups?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

JSntgRvr said:


> Thanks for your assistance, *Cookie*. :up:


You're welcome.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

JSntgRvr said:


> *8dalejr.fan*, how is it going as far as popups?


So far, that seems to have done the trick. No popups, and my log is clean.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> So far, that seems to have done the trick. No popups, and my log is clean.


Test for a few and let me know.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

:up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

No popups, but *Trend Micro *has been detecting *Trojans* this morning.  To it's credit, it found one and said it couldn't do anything with it, but five minutes later it found the same one but quarantined it. So I think it's gone.

These trojans popped up when I was on TSG and Google! 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:33:29 AM, on 06/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

Run this program from time to time to keep your temp files folders clean.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

That's actually the first thing I did as soon as the alert popped up, even before I posted about it here.  

Anything else that I need to do?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> That's actually the first thing I did as soon as the alert popped up, even before I posted about it here.
> 
> Anything else that I need to do?


No. Keep us posted.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

*I've had a couple of full-screen, blank popups exactly like the one in the screenshot attached. As well, while viewing a site like TSG, I've been hijacked to a FastClick site. Not sure what's up.*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:02:36 PM, on 07/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijack This\Mypoppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nascar.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] "REGSVR32.EXE" /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell AIO Printer A940] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO Printer A940\dlbabmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] "C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Dictionary - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\dictionary.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search &Thesaurus - C:\Program files\Lexico\Toolbar\thesaurus.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {40289096-9F72-4A04-BCB3-E434ECDCEE33} (AppDLCtrl Class) - http://download.howudodat.com/chatterbox/download/appdl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BA77042-FC93-4AED-B0E8-824979156BA4} (InstallerAX Class) - http://chevy.a.content.maven.net/mvms/vfs/chevy/chevylive/live/install/installerAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {AEF76437-F960-4EBC-97EA-7BBB4230CF38} (OcarptMain Class) - https://oca.microsoft.com/en/secure/ocarpt.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE833F39-1E0C-468C-BA70-25AAEE55775E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D1E7CBDA-E60E-4970-A01C-37301EF7BF98} (Measurement Services Client v.3.7) - http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/global/msc37.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Certain web sites will place a Fastclick.com cookie in your computer. Adaware should take care of that. It isn't a hijack.

Go to Internet Options->Privacy Tab. There is an option to set Cookies handling. Allow First Party Cookies and Block Third Party Cooies. Check the box labeled, "Always allow session cookies." Click Apply, then Ok.

Keep it up.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmm... so it's NOT a hijack if I'm trying to type a message on TSG and one second later my browser redirects me to FastClick while I was in the middle of something else???


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

For some reason, "Accept All Cookies" was the setting. I never did that!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

8dalejr.fan said:


> Hmm... so it's NOT a hijack if I'm trying to type a message on TSG and one second later my browser redirects me to FastClick while I was in the middle of something else???


Nope. It is due to that cookie. You can use AFT Cleaner and the issue will be resolved. You will lose all cookies.



> For some reason, "Accept All Cookies" was the setting. I never did that!


Perhaps was set by default.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I ran Ad-Aware and changed the Privacy Cookie Settings as per your instructions and it seems to be fine. I'll keep you posted. :up:


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm still getting the FastClick redirect, even with the new settings.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *8dalejr.fan* 

Download and install the *Hosts* file. Read the instructions on this link before installing.


----------

